# New Contest!!!!!!!!



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

A spotted saddle horse cross of some kind? Paint?


----------



## dance21 (Oct 28, 2010)

Is it a Paint x Quarter Horse x Clydesdale? It seems to have a draft build in the legs and neck/shoulders. Very nice looking horse not matter what breeds it's made up of.


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

OK someone has guessed 2 right paint and clysdale!!! 1 more!!!!!!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Saddlebred or Arab


----------



## kamibear11 (Jul 7, 2010)

arab!!! So its a clysdale paint arab!!!!!
woohoo so you can post a picture of one of your horses or an internet picture and tell us the info we need as seen when i posted that picture!! Ater tinyliny can be dance21!!!


----------

